# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοόλ / άγχος / αμνησία

## gus1973

Αν και δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ θα ήθελα νας σας παραθέσω τον προβληματισμό μου και να μπορείτε να λύσετε τις απορίες μου.

Όταν εμφάνισα τις πρώτες κρίσεις πανικού το καταφύγιο μου ήταν το αλκοόλ. Δυστυχώς δεν καταλάβαινα ότι επιδείνωνε την κατάσταση και προσπαθούσα να σβήσω με αυτό το άγχος. 

Από το 2003 και μετά (λόγω παθολογικών προβλημάτων υγείας) σταμάτησα την κατάχρηση. Τώρα θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είμαι πότης του Σαββατόβραδου μιας και λόγω εργασίας αποφεύγω να πίνω στην διάρκεια της εβδομάδας. 

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν πίνω (έστω και μικρές ποσότητες) το επόμενο πρωί σηκώνομαι με ένα έντονο αίσθημα θλίψης. Είμαι πεσμένος και απαιτείται ώρα για να συνέλθω. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα συμπτώματα επιδεινώνονται όταν διανύω περίοδο έντονου άγχους. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος; 

Τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες παρατήρησα κάτι άλλο πρωτόγνωρο. Δύο φορές ήπια αρκετά πάνω από το συνηθισμένο. Την επόμενη ημέρα δεν θυμώμουν τι συζητούσα με την παρέα κατά τη διάρκεια της εξόδου. 

Αυτό το Σάββατο μετά την κατανάλωση 2 1/2 ποτηριών μπύρας (των 500 ml) και ενώ έφτασα νηφάλιος (και σχετικά νωρίς στο σπίτι) την επόμενη είχα κάποια κενά μνήμης ως προς κάποια σημεία της συζήτησης.

Να σημειώσω ότι και τώρα διανύω φάσεις άγχους και πίεσης.

Ποιά η άποψη σας για τα παραπάνω; Έχετε παρόμοια εμπειρία;

----------


## arktos

γκας, με τόσο λίγη ποσότητα είναι παράξενο να παθαίνεις κάτι τέτοιο.πόσο έπινες παλιότερα?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> γκας, με τόσο λίγη ποσότητα είναι παράξενο να παθαίνεις κάτι τέτοιο.πόσο έπινες παλιότερα?


Όντος.κ γω αυτό σκέφτηκα.Μήπως έχεις παρατηρήσει να συμβαίνει κ σε στιγμές εκτός ποτού?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAI EΓΩ EXΩ AYTH THN AΠOPIA. MHΠΩΣ EINAI ΨYXOΛOΓIKO?

----------


## gus1973

Ποτέ δεν έπινα \"μεγάλες\" ποσότητες. Σε εξόδους σπάνια ξεπερνούσα τα τρία ποτά. Ίσως κάποιες φορές να έπινα λίγο παραπάνω κρασί. Όμως έστω και αυτές οι ποσότητες ήταν αρκετές για να με \"χαλάσουν\". Ζαλιζόμουν εύκολα, είχα προβλήματα με το στομάχι μου κ.λπ.

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι συμβαίνει κυρίως όταν διανύω περίοδο έντονου άγχους, ανησυχίας κ.λπ. 
Το συζήτησα με ειδικό ο οποίος υποθέτει ότι το άγχος μου προκαλεί έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης και το αλκοόλ επιδεινώνει την όλη κατάσταση.

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα Γκας. Ομολογώ ότι αν και πρώην εθισμένη, δεν έχω την ίδια εμπειρία. Εγώ έγινα αλκοολική για τελείως διαφορετικούς λόγους από αυτούς που περιγράφεις. Νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό που σου είπε ο ειδικός, έχει να κάνει μάλλον με τη γενικότερη ανησυχία σου. Ξέρω ανθρώπους ιδιαίτερα αγχώδεις, που με τη λίγη έστω χρήση αλκοόλ, \'χαλιούνται\' αμέσως. Ανάλογα με την ευαισθησία τους, τους \'χτυπάει\' και κάπου. Ξέρω άτομο που έστω και με μια γουλιά, ξερνάει αμέσως. Ίσως έχεις μια προδιάθεση όσον αφορά τη συγκέντρωσή σου και διαταρράσει την ισορροπία της. Δοκίμασε να μη πιείς καθόλου. Στην περίπτωσή μου, όταν βλέπω ότι με πιάνει ανησυχία πάντως, δοκιμάζω να κινούμαι συνεχώς και να κάνω πράγματα για να κουράζομαι. Μάλιστα θέλω να αρχίσω άσκηση μόλις καταφέρω να ξεπεράσω κάποια προβλήματα που έχω τώρα. Αυτά από μένα.

:)

----------


## arktos

gus, καλύτερα να κόψεις το αλκοόλ.εγώ έπινα για 20 χρόνια και το έκοψα μόνη μου γιατί παίρνω χάπια λόγω διπολικής.όσο για τα κενά μνήμης είχα, αλλά με μεγάλες ποσότητες.ένα τραγελαφικό που μου συνέβη ήταν ένα ξημέρωμα να μην αναγνωρίζω το σπίτι μου και να λέω σε ένα φίλο μου πήγαινε με σπίτι μου, όχι στο δικό σου.την άλλη μέρα δεν θυμόμουν τίποτα, μου τα θυμίσανε.

----------

